# Location and size of shifter hole



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me the location and size of the shifter hole in the floor (under the shifter porch sheet metal piece). (I am converting from auto to 4 speed).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The forums search function works great, many of these questions have been addressed before. :cheers
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/hole-shifter-29593/
If that doesn't answer your question then search "Shifter Hole location" I'm sure you'll find one or two threads that will.


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

I just had to do the same thing, trace the outline of the shifter porch on the floor. Then trace about 1 1/2 inch inside the original line you traced. Make sure you make all corners round to prevent tearing. Hope that helps


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sloan is right. The shifter porch will only fit right in its proper position. Draw an outline, and cut inside the perimeter of this outline about an inch or so inboard so you have something to set the screws into.


----------



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot for the info - Next time I will try the search


----------



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

What yr is the car your working with ? Thanks


----------



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

working on a 1966 GTO Convertible


----------

